# Beaphor Calming Spot On thoughts



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi folks

Just interested to hear what those who have used this have thought of it. Petremedy is the most effective thing I've gound yet, but it's very hit and miss and wouldn't have such an effect that I could say for definite it was doing anything. Feliway is rubbish for mine, and Zylkene is great, but getting the tablets into them is a bit tricky. Mr T is being picked on by everyone and tensions are really high thanks to kittens in the house, so I want something to just chill everyone out again. I can't give Zylkene to Millie as it just makes her more balchy and in your face, but she's howling so much because she can't be with me all the time and isn't eating, so I need something. Mr T needs his confidence building, and the others could just do with chilling out a bit. So, does this stuff work or should I not bother?

I also have some Calmaid tablets somewhere too that I could try. Help!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm a fan Carly - it's the same stuff that's in Pet Remedy. 

It's works within an hour or so but the effects do start to wear off after a week and are pretty much gone after 2. 

I am using it on Holly at the moment as she is gong through a stressy phase. The difference in temperament isn't huge but I really do notice when it's worn off. 
I also use it on all of them when we have a house full of guests/Christmas/bonfire night/intros/if we go on holiday etc etc.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you HB. hopefully it'll do the job as I hate seeing them stressed!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I've had good results with Royal Canin Calm but it's not well liked enough for me to give it regularly . Another good but expensive option is Pet naturals Calming treats .....

http://uk.iherb.com/Pet-Naturals-of...vvs07X7c_UCvszar2m1Dzcri3F5f_ws3vMRoCQ0Dw_wcB


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@huckybuck - would you say the Beaphar calming spot-on makes your cats sleepy? I understand it contains valerian, which is a sedative. It is sometimes used in herbal teas for drinking at bedtime.

I remember having valerian tea once some years ago when I was suffering from insomnia. 
I slept like a log that night and woke up next morning feeling really groggy as if I had a hangover.!  It took nearly all day for me to feel normal again!

The reason I ask is because I was thinking I might be able to give it to one of my boys at times when he is stressed, but as he is an outdoor cat I wouldn't want to give him anything that might impair his judgement.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have been looking at this too recently. I am soon to bring our now ex stud boy home to our house from where he currently has lived with my mum. He will live out his retirement with us but I am worried about how nervous he will be to be suddenly confronted with our 'pride' so hoping this will calm the situation for him.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

CCC, RC Calm is not an option here as, if I put down dry, they will all refuse to eat their raw unfortunately.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

chillminx said:


> @huckybuck - would you say the Beaphar calming spot-on makes your cats sleepy? I understand it contains valerian, which is a sedative. It is sometimes used in herbal teas for drinking at bedtime.
> 
> I remember having valerian tea once some years ago when I was suffering from insomnia.
> I slept like a log that night and woke up next morning feeling really groggy as if I had a hangover.!  It took nearly all day for me to feel normal again!
> ...


No, definitely not @chillminx
I do pop it on in the evening before bed but never noticed a change in energy levels. I've used it on all of them and all I can say are there are subtle differences in the tolerance levels and sociability of the cats. I get more affected by the Pet Remedy diffuser lol - I have one in the bedroom and I swear I sleep better with it on!!! The cats mind are up with the birds as normal!!

ETA I do use a combo of stuff as well when it's needed - they all get RC calm, Pet Remedy diffusers, and Holly the beaphar and zylkene which is what we're doing at the minute.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I too understand concerns with using valerian or even tryptophan on a long term basis without at least making sure the use is recorded at the vet. Rescue Remedy seems to have fallen out of fashion with the introduction of all these pet calming products and I'm still a fan.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I have actually bought some of these drops but am a little wary of applying it to the cats....They actually become hyper-active when I give them valerian toys or herbs to play with, although they do not react in that way to the pet remedy plug in. I am worried because once the drops are on, they can't be taken OFF if there were a negative reaction. At least with a collar it could be removed.
Hmmmmm

@chloe1975 ...can't wait to see some pics of your ex-stud boy, what colour is he?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

What are these collars like? If they're impregnated with the active ingredient then wouldn't there be transfer to the animal anyway so not hugely different to a spot on.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

havoc said:


> What are these collars like? If they're impregnated with the active ingredient then wouldn't there be transfer to the animal anyway so not hugely different to a spot on.


They have been discontinued now, but I presume there would be some kind of sustained release which would be slightly different to the whole dose being given in one go


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> I have actually bought some of these drops but am a little wary of applying it to the cats....They actually become hyper-active when I give them valerian toys or herbs to play with, although they do not react in that way to the pet remedy plug in. I am worried because once the drops are on, they can't be taken OFF if there were a negative reaction. At least with a collar it could be removed.


@Paddypaws I've never had a hyper reaction from the spot on.

Though they do all go nuts when they have a valerian toy..


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

havoc said:


> I too understand concerns with using valerian or even tryptophan on a long term basis without at least making sure the use is recorded at the vet. Rescue Remedy seems to have fallen out of fashion with the introduction of all these pet calming products and I'm still a fan.


I don't use any of these on a long term basis - just as and when I need to.

Does rescue remedy contain alchohol? I've never thought to try it because I always assumed it did.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

My two girls have never shown any interest in valerian scented toys (though they like cat nip), so maybe they wouldn't become hyper like PP's cats have, if I used the Beaphar drops on them. But I
must say I would fear the risk of that happening if I put the drops on them prior to a trip out to the vet! :Arghh One of the girls gets hyper enough as it is, when she is in the car! 

I think I'll use a small amount on one cat as a trial run and see if I notice any effect on her.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> I don't use any of these on a long term basis - just as and when I need to.
> 
> Does rescue remedy contain alchohol? I've never thought to try it because I always assumed it did.


HB, you can get alcohol free versions for pets
http://www.bachcentre.com/centre/press/200809.pdf


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

_Does rescue remedy contain alchohol?_
You can get an alcohol free version - think they're even marketing it specially for pets these days. I don't worry if I have to pick an ordinary version up off the supermarket shelf though, frankly a few drops in a bowl of drinking water is next to nothing and that's how I use it much of the time. One or two tiny drops given directly for a stressful event isn't going to hurt either.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> I have actually bought some of these drops but am a little wary of applying it to the cats....They actually become hyper-active when I give them valerian toys or herbs to play with, although they do not react in that way to the pet remedy plug in. I am worried because once the drops are on, they can't be taken OFF if there were a negative reaction. At least with a collar it could be removed.
> Hmmmmm
> 
> @chloe1975 ...can't wait to see some pics of your ex-stud boy, what colour is he?


@Paddypaws he is our black and white Tuxedo Barack. Since we got him two years ago he has lived with my mum so that he could have free run of the house rather than having to be caged  as she only has neuters and he doesn't smell or spray. But now he is going to come over to live with us. He is quite a shy boy and gentle whereas alot of ours are more boisterous so am looking for ways to help him settle in


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Just put on 2 of mine and they've had a rip roaring fight! Will be interesting to see what happens after an hour. Hoping the fight was only because they smelled different...


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

@chloe1975 ........I am sooooo in love with Barack


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

carly87 said:


> Just put on 2 of mine and they've had a rip roaring fight! Will be interesting to see what happens after an hour. Hoping the fight was only because they smelled different...


Oh dear I hope they settle down. I do think it takes an hour or so to start to work.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> Oh dear I hope they settle down. I do think it takes an hour or so to start to work.


Hmm, not too sure here. Monty is having a bad trip and Wiggy is acting up


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> I have actually bought some of these drops but am a little wary of applying it to the cats....They actually become hyper-active when I give them valerian toys or herbs to play with, although they do not react in that way to the pet remedy plug in. I am worried because once the drops are on, they can't be taken OFF if there were a negative reaction. At least with a collar it could be removed.
> Hmmmmm


This product produced a similar effect when I tried it on Dylan. He raced around as if he was turbocharged.

I've still got 2 more pipettes which I haven't had the courage to use. If anyone would like to try one of them just PM your details and I'll put one in the post.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Forester said:


> This product produced a similar effect when I tried it on Dylan. He raced around as if he was turbocharged.
> 
> I've still got 2 more pipettes which I haven't had the courage to use. If anyone would like to try one of them just PM your details and I'll put one in the post.


Oh dear I've just recommended it for Popcorn! I've not tried it myself but have heard great reviews as to it's calming effects. Maybe it doesn't work the same on all cats. Think I better stick to Zylkene.


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Hmm now I'm unsure what to do. I bought some of these this morning for Casper as new addition Hamish is arriving tomorrow and I'm not sure how Casper will react to a stranger in the house.

Do I? Don't I?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

thedebonair said:


> Hmm now I'm unsure what to do. I bought some of these this morning for Casper as new addition Hamish is arriving tomorrow and I'm not sure how Casper will react to a stranger in the house.
> 
> Do I? Don't I?


Maybe see how it goes first? I honestly think there is more positive feedback than negative but maybe play it safe. Good luck Hun! xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

If it were me (I really like it, use it often and have used it on all 4 without a problem) I would put it on today rather than tomorrow so it has time to settle.


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

I decided to take a chance and apply the Beaphor drops. I didn't want to do it last night in case it sent Casper doolally all night so I put it on at 6am this morning.

I've never known such peace and quiet! No negative effects whatsoever, on the contrary in fact. He's one chilled out kitty! Just hope he stays that way when Hamish arrives in a few hours!

Couple of pics after application.....


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

thedebonair said:


> I decided to take a chance and apply the Beaphor drops. I didn't want to do it last night in case it sent Casper doolally all night so I put it on at 6am this morning.
> 
> I've never known such peace and quiet! No negative effects whatsoever, on the contrary in fact. He's one chilled out kitty! Just hope he stays that way when Hamish arrives in a few hours!
> 
> ...


This is great news so pleased it's worked well.xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

thedebonair said:


> I decided to take a chance and apply the Beaphor drops. I didn't want to do it last night in case it sent Casper doolally all night so I put it on at 6am this morning.
> 
> I've never known such peace and quiet! No negative effects whatsoever, on the contrary in fact. He's one chilled out kitty! Just hope he stays that way when Hamish arrives in a few hours!
> 
> ...


Phew so relieved and hope all goes well today. Lovely pics btw.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I haven't noticed a massive difference in terms of aggression levels, but my one girl who howls when she can't be with me has at least stopped doing that!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Forester said:


> This product produced a similar effect when I tried it on Dylan. He raced around as if he was turbocharged.
> 
> I've still got 2 more pipettes which I haven't had the courage to use. If anyone would like to try one of them just PM your details and I'll put one in the post.


I only heard about these for the first time the other day. And I can't remember where I read it, but there was a warning saying that some cats, especially those who are leaner/ with a lower body rat ratio will only get the nutty behaviour side of things. Not sure if that would fit Dylan or not? Maybe he's just unlucky in that regard!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Torin said:


> I only heard about these for the first time the other day. And I can't remember where I read it, but there was a warning saying that some cats, especially those who are leaner/ with a lower body rat ratio will only get the nutty behaviour side of things. Not sure if that would fit Dylan or not? Maybe he's just unlucky in that regard!


I tried it on my lot on Monday as we brought a new cat home and I didn't want anyone getting stressy knowing there was a new noisy meezer in the spare room! My lot are certainly on the lean side and I think it worked really well, on the first day I put it on, all three just came and piled on top of me and went to sleep, Leela never sleeps in the evening!

They have been more chilled this week that's for sure, I will certainly be using it whilst doing intros with Percy


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Torin said:


> I only heard about these for the first time the other day. And I can't remember where I read it, but there was a warning saying that some cats, especially those who are leaner/ with a lower body rat ratio will only get the nutty behaviour side of things. Not sure if that would fit Dylan or not? Maybe he's just unlucky in that regard!


That's really interesting, @Torin. I think that I'll have a search to see whether I can find that warning. I wouldn't describe Dylan as having a particularly low body fat ratio. He's definitely not fat though. My vet describes him as being " perfect", condition wise.. He does seem to have a reaction to most foodstuffs/ many medications though .

I am considering trying the spot on again. The over exuberance didn't bother me and there is always the hope that we may get a period of calm afterwards.

I'll post to say what happens if I do decide to try it again.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I was just generally googling about the use of valerian for stressy cats in general - as I'm considering seeing how Flicka reacts. I'll have a look in my history later @Forester to see if I can find it! I can't remember whether it was a note explicitly about this product, or about the use of valerian as a stress-reliever for cats in general. But since the Beaphar spot-on has valerian as the active ingredient I don't think the context between those two options matters all that much 

I'd also be happy with some manicness if it preceded calm though. I'm going to watch this thread with interest.​


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm really considering getting some of this for the girls next week, if it doesn't work they won't get any side effects that will make them ill will they? 
I've got Zylkene and Pet Remedy plugged in, I'm up for trying all I can to help with peaceful intros. 
And do you think applying it before I leave to collect Belle would be a good time?


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hiya, hope things work out for your cats and their stress levels drop. 

Just wanted to mention the zyklene as I love it for my little rescue. Can you buy the bigger capsules, and just open them, sprinkling a quantity on the food rather than trying to persuade them to eat a whole tablet? I do that with mine and it doesn't taste of anything so they just eat it up. Or if they decide they dont like it, mix it with some chicken webbox yoghurt stuff. My cat goes nuts for that.

Z


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Susan M said:


> I'm really considering getting some of this for the girls next week, if it doesn't work they won't get any side effects that will make them ill will they?
> I've got Zylkene and Pet Remedy plugged in, I'm up for trying all I can to help with peaceful intros.
> And do you think applying it before I leave to collect Belle would be a good time?


I applied to Casper about 6 hours before we picked up Hamish and I'd say within a couple of hours he was in Chillsville 

No side effects whatsoever either


----------



## MiloandTazzy (Dec 10, 2014)

Susan M said:


> I'm really considering getting some of this for the girls next week, if it doesn't work they won't get any side effects that will make them ill will they?
> I've got Zylkene and Pet Remedy plugged in, I'm up for trying all I can to help with peaceful intros.
> And do you think applying it before I leave to collect Belle would be a good time?


Within a couple of hours of applying it to my two they were definately more relaxed, even with our new fluffy monster terrorising them we have yet to have a hiss. I've used it before in the past for vet trips and haven't seen any side effects.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

thedebonair said:


> I applied to Casper about 6 hours before we picked up Hamish and I'd say within a couple of hours he was in Chillsville
> 
> No side effects whatsoever either





MiloandTazzy said:


> Within a couple of hours of applying it to my two they were definately more relaxed, even with our new fluffy monster terrorising them we have yet to have a hiss. I've used it before in the past for vet trips and haven't seen any side effects.


 Excellent, thank you both! I've just picked some up in Pets at Home, I'll put it on them a few hours before I collect the new baby  They really hate advocate day though, so I'm a little worried they'll be mad at me before Belle even gets home! 
Do you really put it between their ears? So like on top of their heads?


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Susan M said:


> Do you really put it between their ears? So like on top of their heads?


Yes, @Susan M. I squeezed the pipette out onto the head between the ears.

@Torin, I have found a reference to valerian causing hyperactivity in exotic cats with low body fat. The comment was made about another valerian product and is here
http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=1275&pf_id=3466
.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

I've bought some beaphar calming spot on fir cats and dogs today and some zylkene and some logic gel. Both of them need some dental attention but Barney can't have an anaesthetic and I want intros with Ernie to go well


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Forester said:


> Yes, @Susan M. I squeezed the pipette out onto the head between the ears.
> 
> @Torin, I have found a reference to valerian causing hyperactivity in exotic cats with low body fat. The comment was made about another valerian product and is here
> http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=1275&pf_id=3466
> .


Perfect, thank you.



daisysmama said:


> I've bought some beaphar calming spot on fir cats and dogs today and some zylkene and some logic gel. Both of them need some dental attention but Barney can't have an anaesthetic and I want intros with Ernie to go well


 I think we are both ready for intros now! Well as ready as we'll ever be lol!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Susan M said:


> I think we are both ready for intros now! Well as ready as we'll ever be lol!


only three more sleeps for you


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> only three more sleeps for you


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

Susan M said:


> View attachment 242863


Your girlies are so photogenetic!  Look at that little tum, can I have a squish? :Angelic

As for the Beaphor, I popped some on Zephyr and the twins when they came home, he was a bit calmer than normal but I can't say I saw a huge difference. He's a very laid back cat, so that might be why. I would say it did work, but perhaps I didn't actually need it as much as I thought.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Zephodi said:


> Your girlies are so photogenetic!  Look at that little tum, can I have a squish? :Angelic
> 
> As for the Beaphor, I popped some on Zephyr and the twins when they came home, he was a bit calmer than normal but I can't say I saw a huge difference. He's a very laid back cat, so that might be why. I would say it did work, but perhaps I didn't actually need it as much as I thought.


  Belle is such a meant to be baby, she rolls around when she sees the camera! Go ahead, she loves being carried like a baby having her tummy tickled 

That's interesting you used it seeing as your intros went amazingly! I'm definitely going to give it a shot!


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Belle is such a meant to be baby, she rolls around when she sees the camera! Go ahead, she loves being carried like a baby having her tummy tickled
> 
> That's interesting you used it seeing as your intros went amazingly! I'm definitely going to give it a shot!


Don't tempt me, one can never have too many kitty tummy cuddles! 
I thought the Beaphor wouldn't hurt even if it didn't work, just in case Zephyr would get stressed after losing Odi


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Susan M said:


> View attachment 242863


Lovely picture. So glad I've ordered the spot on and zylkene now


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Zephodi said:


> Don't tempt me, one can never have too many kitty tummy cuddles!
> I thought the Beaphor wouldn't hurt even if it didn't work, just in case Zephyr would get stressed after losing Odi


 That's the theory I'm going with!



daisysmama said:


> Lovely picture. So glad I've ordered the spot on and zylkene now


 Better to try all the stuff and not need it then do nothing I think!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Be careful with Zylkene though as if a cat is over-confident, the intros may take longer as they're happy to defend their territory more instead of compromising.

I've bought some of the spot on which I plan to use in a few weeks when making introductions between my guys and D's cat... That one promises to be interesting!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Be careful with Zylkene though as if a cat is over-confident, the intros may take longer as they're happy to defend their territory more instead of compromising.
> 
> I've bought some of the spot on which I plan to use in a few weeks when making introductions between my guys and D's cat... That one promises to be interesting!


Liddy is quite a confident little cat but I have not found that her confidence has been boosted at all with Zylkene she just seems a little bit more relaxed! I use it as she has an aggressor un-neutered male that invades her garden and she is frightened of him! she still runs away but isn't so jumpy. xxx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have been using it for about 3 weeks on Rhubarb. The last couple of months since Chilli and Tully were neutered Rhubarb seemed to have been trying to take a more dominant role (she had previously been quite low in the hierarchy) and had been stalking and intimidating Gizmo. Since using it there have been no further attacks and both have started snuggling together again.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Just reporting back on the effects of the Beaphar spot-on on one of my [neutered] boys who gets upset sometimes and sprays in the house for territorial reasons to do with my other two boys.

He hated me putting the stuff on him (because it smells strong he evidently thought it was the same as spot-on flea treatment which he loathes!) Observing him carefully over the next couple of days I didn't notice any difference in him, certainly he was neither sleepy or excitable. Then after a week I realised he had not sprayed in the house once, nor been stroppy. We are now into the second week and again, no spraying or strops.

I am very impressed with the results, as when I gave him either Zylkene, or Calm, neither had any effect on his behaviour at all.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Just reporting back on the effects of the Beaphar spot-on on one of my [neutered] boys who gets upset sometimes and sprays in the house for territorial reasons to do with my other two boys.
> 
> He hated me putting the stuff on him (because it smells strong he evidently thought it was the same as spot-on flea treatment which he loathes!) Observing him carefully over the next couple of days I didn't notice any difference in him, certainly he was neither sleepy or excitable. Then after a week I realised he had not sprayed in the house once, nor been stroppy. We are now into the second week and again, no spraying or strops.
> 
> I am very impressed with the results, as when I gave him either Zylkene, or Calm, neither had any effect on his behaviour at all.


I really need to know if beaphar smells like valerian toys if it does I wouldn't order it as OH gags when he smells it! It wouldn't be fair to subject him to the pong as Liddy is always around us! Lol xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I had some friends over for a BBQ yesterday afternoon/evening some of whom the HBs hadn't met before (inc a man!!!!) so made sure Holly was topped up with everything - Beaphar (put on her Fri) cystophan (1 in the morning) Pet remedies all checked along with the feliways. 
For the first time ever she came down to meet everyone, was sociable and friendly. She has never done this before with strangers in the house. She let everyone say hello and have strokes, performed her tricks and was generally much more comfortable than she has ever been. 
No wee incidents either and there were lots of unfamiliar cat smells around as everyone was a crazy cat person lol!!!


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Soozi said:


> I really need to know if beaphar smells like valerian toys if it does I wouldn't order it as OH gags when he smells it! It wouldn't be fair to subject him to the pong as Liddy is always around us! Lol xxx


I haven't noticed a smell with it and once it has been absorbed in the skin (like a spot on flea treatment) there wouldn't be any lasting smell.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi said:


> I really need to know if beaphar smells like valerian toys if it does I wouldn't order it as OH gags when he smells it! It wouldn't be fair to subject him to the pong as Liddy is always around us! Lol xxx


You can't smell it hun. You would have to put your nose right up to the vial and I'm not sure you could even then. It's only 3/4 drops of oil in each vial. Once on the cat it doesn't smell either.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> You can't smell it hun. You would have to put your nose right up to the vial and I'm not sure you could even then. It's only 3/4 drops of oil in each vial. Once on the cat it doesn't smell either.


Thanks Hun! I'm on the site now so will add it to the order xxx:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Soozi, it does have a scent if you sniff the open phial, but nowhere near as strong as the valerian cat toys. I have a very sensitive nose and could smell it on my cat for a very short while after I'd put it on him, then the smell faded. 

I'm sure your OH would be fine if you put the stuff on Liddy and he didn't stroke her for half an hour after.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

chillminx said:


> @Soozi, it does have a scent if you sniff the open phial, but nowhere near as strong as the valerian cat toys. I have a very sensitive nose and could smell it on my cat for a very short while after I'd put it on him, then the smell faded.
> 
> I'm sure your OH would be fine if you put the stuff on Liddy and he didn't stroke her for half an hour after.


He's absolutely terrible with smells and all that exaggerated coughing and gagging really annoys me! Poor man. Lol! xxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, second time using this on Millie who normally howls and cries if she's in a different room than me and can't get to me. She will take out her anxiety by whaling on Tango... So far, they're both in the hall on the other side of the screen door and we've had no crying and no fighting. This is the first thing I've noticed that really makes a tangible difference, and it's so reasonably priced too.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Do you have to part the fur like the flea stuff or can you just squidge it on? xxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I part the furr but not sure you have to.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

My Amazon delivery arrived this morning. Just applied it to Daisy and Barney (bought for dog too) will see how they are. It says effects start after an hour. Barney is stressed with next door's dogs so hoping this will keep him a bit calmer especially with his dicky heart


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Let us know how it goes @daisysmama

This sounds crazy, but Annelis knows the Zylkene is in her food, it's a struggle to get her to eat it and even then she's not eating the lot. Orphelia is though and she's the one I'm more concerned about.

They despise Advocate time and I'm a bit worried I'm going to upset them with this spot on and then leave and bring home baby, do we think it would be fine if I put it on before I go to work? Then they can hate me all day and have forgotten about it, it'll be approx 12 hours later than Belle comes home.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

That would be just fine as it'll be working nicely by then.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Susan M , the Beaphar spot on is effective for a week, so you could anoint the girls with it the day before Belle arrives.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Let us know how it goes @daisysmama
> 
> This sounds crazy, but Annelis knows the Zylkene is in her food, it's a struggle to get her to eat it and even then she's not eating the lot. Orphelia is though and she's the one I'm more concerned about.
> 
> They despise Advocate time and I'm a bit worried I'm going to upset them with this spot on and then leave and bring home baby, do we think it would be fine if I put it on before I go to work? Then they can hate me all day and have forgotten about it, it'll be approx 12 hours later than Belle comes home.


I put it on both of mine this morning. Did Daisy's while she was eating and she never batted an eyelid but, like your girls she hates having her spot-on. Barney is a typical daft dog so sat while I put it on. Both if them have snooze the day away. Next door's dogs have been barking and Barney has grunted a bit so we will see how he is in another day or two. Zylkene won't be here till Thursday at least


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Susan M said:


> This sounds crazy, but Annelis knows the Zylkene is in her food, it's a struggle to get her to eat it and even then she's not eating the lot.


A little tip that you might have already tried (if so, ignore me!), but it sometimes if you're adding powdered supplements to food it helps if you dissolve the supplement in a tiddly little bit of water and then stir that into the food. Even if the wet food is fairly moist to begin with. Noting that you need less water if it's warm, but that could be more of a difference to normal so not as helpful overall. As opposed to tipping the dry powder on and mixing that up.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Let us know how it goes @daisysmama
> 
> This sounds crazy, but Annelis knows the Zylkene is in her food, it's a struggle to get her to eat it and even then she's not eating the lot. Orphelia is though and she's the one I'm more concerned about.
> 
> They despise Advocate time and I'm a bit worried I'm going to upset them with this spot on and then leave and bring home baby, do we think it would be fine if I put it on before I go to work? Then they can hate me all day and have forgotten about it, it'll be approx 12 hours later than Belle comes home.


Holly won't touch Zylkene either @susanM but she will take cystophan or cystease - I think they flavour those beef. I've checked with my vet and he's happy for Holly to be on 1 a day long term even though she doesn't have cystitis…you could always try Orphelia and Annelis on those instead???

I don't think they'll worry about the beaphar (especially if you can warm it a little) I'd put it on the night before you collect Belle.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Great, thank you for the advice! I will sneak it on them tonight, if they get mad they'll have the night to sleep off the anger lol!


Torin said:


> A little tip that you might have already tried (if so, ignore me!), but it sometimes if you're adding powdered supplements to food it helps if you dissolve the supplement in a tiddly little bit of water and then stir that into the food. Even if the wet food is fairly moist to begin with. Noting that you need less water if it's warm, but that could be more of a difference to normal so not as helpful overall. As opposed to tipping the dry powder on and mixing that up.


Oh I hadn't tried that! Great tip thank you, I'll give that a bash at breakfast. 


huckybuck said:


> Holly won't touch Zylkene either @susanM but she will take cystophan or cystease - I think they flavour those beef. I've checked with my vet and he's happy for Holly to be on 1 a day long term even though she doesn't have cystitis…you could always try Orphelia and Annelis on those instead???
> 
> I don't think they'll worry about the beaphar (especially if you can warm it a little) I'd put it on the night before you collect Belle.


 Bit late unfortunately, but I will look into that thank you! I had Kalmaid gel that they've had before and been fine with, I didn't check until a few days ago and realised it was out of date.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I've bitten the bullet and used this spot on for Dylan again. The result could not be more dramatically different from our previous attempt. 

I applied the spot on an hour and a half ago and Dylan has been completely zonked out for the last 45 minutes. He has been so quiet that I've checked a couple of times just to reassure myself that he is still breathing. He would usually be extremely active during the morning.

I have my fingers crossed that this spot on will prove to be an effective way to relax my boy.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I just wanted to add that I haven't used the spot on because I wanted to " quieten" my cat. I've done it because my vet and I have established that Dylan's chronic vomiting seems to be caused, in the main, by anxiety. 

Yesterday I bought myself some cheap clogs from Lidl. For some strange reason Dylan seems to be frightened of them . He backs off if I go towards him wearing them and quickens his steps if he wants to pass me. Last night he was sick twice. This comes after a settled period of averaging one " return " a week . I know that I could just throw the clogs but I want to find a way to relax him when he is spooked by the next strange object. Incidently, the clogs have now been sprayed with Feliway and are in the corner of the lounge . Dylan is able to keep an eye on them but not need to go near them unless he chooses to. He's been sleeping peacefully for several hours though I suspect that he has " one eye" on the terrifying objects.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Poor Dylan! My Night, (May he RIP) was terrified of new objects, people, things never clogs though! He was quite a sickly cat, but I didnt ever consider it could be anxiety related. My Hux gets scared of my hands, if I put on coloured nail varnish compared to having none on. Crazy cats!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I've reapplied the spot on weekly 3 times now, no idea whether it's making a difference! I think it'll be one of those things I'd notice if I didn't put it on, Orphelia especially. Think I will continue for a little while until everything has calmed down here.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Forester said:


> I just wanted to add that I haven't used the spot on because I wanted to " quieten" my cat. I've done it because my vet and I have established that Dylan's chronic vomiting seems to be caused, in the main, by anxiety.
> 
> Yesterday I bought myself some cheap clogs from Lidl. For some strange reason Dylan seems to be frightened of them . He backs off if I go towards him wearing them and quickens his steps if he wants to pass me. Last night he was sick twice. This comes after a settled period of averaging one " return " a week . I know that I could just throw the clogs but I want to find a way to relax him when he is spooked by the next strange object. Incidently, the clogs have now been sprayed with Feliway and are in the corner of the lounge . Dylan is able to keep an eye on them but not need to go near them unless he chooses to. He's been sleeping peacefully for several hours though I suspect that he has " one eye" on the terrifying objects.


 Rodney's like that with anything new in the house, he has to 'long neck' it for some time & is very jumpy until he gets used to it then he forgets he's got used to it & is terrified of it again


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Forester said:


> I just wanted to add that I haven't used the spot on because I wanted to " quieten" my cat. I've done it because my vet and I have established that Dylan's chronic vomiting seems to be caused, in the main, by anxiety.
> 
> Yesterday I bought myself some cheap clogs from Lidl. For some strange reason Dylan seems to be frightened of them . He backs off if I go towards him wearing them and quickens his steps if he wants to pass me. Last night he was sick twice. This comes after a settled period of averaging one " return " a week . I know that I could just throw the clogs but I want to find a way to relax him when he is spooked by the next strange object. Incidently, the clogs have now been sprayed with Feliway and are in the corner of the lounge . Dylan is able to keep an eye on them but not need to go near them unless he chooses to. He's been sleeping peacefully for several hours though I suspect that he has " one eye" on the terrifying objects.


Poor Dylan., 
We had this too with Little H..he was terrified of shoes and boots hen we got him...put it down to his breeder not wearing shoes in the house lol.

Top tip we used them as part of play...throwing ping pong balls in them or mice etc. as he got more confident I banged them on the floor whilst playing. He's over it now than good ness though we often find objects in our shoes lol.

O/H had a wet dunked mouse yesterday morning!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Mischief does not like having his tummy brushed and is prone to getting mats under his armpits. He's a propper hairy beast. Even if I introduce the comb when he's relaxed and snuggly I only get one or two attempts before his back is twitching and his tail is thrashing. I read somewhere on here that some cats do have this hypersensitive thing going on where they twitch and bristle if touched anywhere on their backs and tummy . This is certainly the case with mischief. He is Very hedonistic ( haha pun sorry) when it comes to smoochies . His head, neck and chin are the only areas he wants fussing ,and just at the very bottom of his back near his tail . I need to get him happy with being brushed . He's so hairy. Yesterday he had two lugs under his armpits shaved out. I don't want to have to keep getting the vet to do it, although it's free it's stressful for mischief. What I'm asking about is this . What would be the best calming thing I could use that would work within half an hour and would help him to chill a bit.? I don't want him drugged to high heaven, I just need a brief window of brushing three times a week or so. I don't think it's a bad temper thing it more of a nervous system problem . That he gets too much input and can't cope. Run your hand down his back and he is bristling and twitching. Help !


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That's a tough one..I would say the Beaphar but from the night before as I think it takes 24 hours to get into their system or
Pet Remedy do a spray (I can send you one as I need to get some more diffusers and they often come with a free spray) this is what I used in the car and carrier for Little H…I would spray the brushes and maybe you hands and clothes an hour or so before you want to brush him..if you could spray some on our hands and then transfer it to him as well this might help.
None of the above leave them drugged up by any means they just appear to be able to tolerate things a little easier.

@idris


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Got one pipette arriving today to try!  xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> That's a tough one..I would say the Beaphar but from the night before as I think it takes 24 hours to get into their system or
> Pet Remedy do a spray (I can send you one as I need to get some more diffusers and they often come with a free spray) this is what I used in the car and carrier for Little H…I would spray the brushes and maybe you hands and clothes an hour or so before you want to brush him..if you could spray some on our hands and then transfer it to him as well this might help.
> None of the above leave them drugged up by any means they just appear to be able to tolerate things a little easier.
> 
> @idris


Thank you my love I'm willing to give it a try . If it works I can go crazy ordering it . X


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

OK, I'm curious - has anyone noticed any behaviour modifications lasting beyond the effective application times? Such as cats remaining more relaxed in general? 

Charlie-girls been on Zylkene for the best part of two years since Little Miss Zoomy Juice (Lori!) arrived, and although I've recently managed to reduce the dose if there was a chance the spot on would speed things along I might think about giving it a go


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

ZoeM said:


> Poor Dylan! My Night, (May he RIP) was terrified of new objects, people, things never clogs though! He was quite a sickly cat, but I didnt ever consider it could be anxiety related. My Hux gets scared of my hands, if I put on coloured nail varnish compared to having none on. Crazy cats!


I'm sorry to hear that Night was nervous of unfamiliar objects. Its taken 2 years, and much veterinary investigation, before we've been able to attribute Dylan's health problems to anxiety . I'm not surprised that you never considered a link.

Nail varnish ! If only we could tell what goes on in their minds.



Matrod said:


> Rodney's like that with anything new in the house, he has to 'long neck' it for some time & is very jumpy until he gets used to it then he forgets he's got used to it & is terrified of it again


Poor Rodney, He's right in not taking any chances LOL. How can he possibly know that something new is not going to eat him.



huckybuck said:


> Poor Dylan.,
> We had this too with Little H..he was terrified of shoes and boots hen we got him...put it down to his breeder not wearing shoes in the house lol.
> 
> Top tip we used them as part of play...throwing ping pong balls in them or mice etc. as he got more confident I banged them on the floor whilst playing. He's over it now than good ness though we often find objects in our shoes lol.
> ...


Its reassuring to know that Dylan is not the only cat to take fright at a pair of shoes. These do look very menacing  They have a band of black and white rubber around the soles which I suspect may be what is causing the problem.

The play tip is brilliant.  Thank you. I've tried throwing Dylan's balls past the clogs but he's just not brave enough to go closer than 3 ft away - yet. The Beaphar Spot On does seem to have relaxed him though.

I'm glad that Little H is no longer apprehensive of shoes and am in great admiration of his hunting skills. I would definitely be worried if I found a dead mouse in my clogs. Your OH is much braver than mine. Mine would probably have heart failure if he received such a " gift" 



Jesthar said:


> OK, I'm curious - has anyone noticed any behaviour modifications lasting beyond the effective application times? Such as cats remaining more relaxed in general?
> 
> Charlie-girls been on Zylkene for the best part of two years since Little Miss Zoomy Juice (Lori!) arrived, and although I've recently managed to reduce the dose if there was a chance the spot on would speed things along I might think about giving it a go


I'm sorry that I can't comment on how long the " relaxation" lasts for as this is only the first time that its worked for me.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I noticed that with the first lot, Millie stayed relaxed for much longer than I thought she would. This lot hasn't had the same effect though, and I'm questioning if it's even working at all! Very frustrating.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

carly87 said:


> I noticed that with the first lot, Millie stayed relaxed for much longer than I thought she would. This lot hasn't had the same effect though, and I'm questioning if it's even working at all! Very frustrating.


Did Zylkene work?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Not one bit. Just made her more anxious and aggressive.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Not one bit. Just made her more anxious and aggressive.


Oh Yes I remember you say that before actually! I've been giving Liddy Zylkene and find it works quite well but I've just had some Beaphar arrive today so will report back how I feel it works!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think the Beaphar really only lasts the week. I DO notice a difference when it's worn off though.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I think the zylkene really only lasts the week. I DO notice a difference when it's worn off though.


You have to give Zylkene every day whereas the Beaphar is only once a week! Hope it works!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am giving this stuff another go as I _think _it may have helped the war amongst the younger gang of boys. Unfortunately I only had to get close to Wiggins' neck and he totally freaked out. I was hoping that the terrible incident he had with Advantage was a one-off but it seems the memory is still painful.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi said:


> You have to give Zylkene every day whereas the Beaphar is only once a week! Hope it works!


Whoops meant Beaphar thanks @Soozi


----------

